# Anyone apply pine tar on wounds/injuries?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've seen pine tar used on resected hooves but never a wound. Perhaps it works but with so many common tried & true methods to treat various injuries I would use one of them.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Pine Tar Says more for anti-inflammatory and anti-fungal. It may have been to keep flies off more too?

Another article said that depending on type of kiln, could have creosote too, which is carcinogen.

I think there are better things out there for wounds.

It used to be common for stables to leave cobwebs up to staunch bleeding too, but not anymore.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting! I did not know about the creosote! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pine tar is pretty potent and is mixed with lard, much more lard that pine tar. I'll see if I can find the recipe. The lard is melted slowly so it doesn't ignite then the pine tar is drizzled in and mixed well. I had mixed it one time using the convenient 1lb size of lard. I think it's only about 1/3 cup of pine tar to the pound of lard and apply sparingly.


----------



## 1horse2many (Sep 5, 2013)

We've been using pine tar for years with very good results. It is a strong bactericide as well as an insecticide. On an infected wound the first thing you'll see after applying pine tar is the wound suddenly streaming serous fluid. I've seen a football size swelling reduce to normal in a matter of hours. Since the serous fluid also takes away the pine tar you need to keep reapplying the tar. I use a soft small paint brush then store it in a plastic bag for repeated use. If the wound is purulent when you find it keep reapplying the tar every few hours as the pus will soon begin to run and take the tar with it. Within a day or so you should see pink tissue. This is what you want for healing. I keep applying the tar until it forms a protective layer over the wound. I have never had a wound treated with pine tar leave a scar or proud flesh. It is a total insect repellent . As much as we like to fiddle with things when you get a protective layer of tar built up, leave it alone! It will fall off of its own accord leaving healthy tissue underneath. The active ingredients in pine tar can be found now in many high end medical treatments for bedsores, abrasions, dermatitis, etc. We also use it when dehorning and castrating cattle as well as an excellent treatment for thrush. Clean the hoof thoroughly, paint with a thick layer of pine tar and then drop the hoof down into clean straw or shavings. A pad will form and fall out by morning. You should be able to literally smell the thrush on the pad and alternately the hoof should smell healthy. If not repeat. Rarely have I had to repeat this more than twice to get rid of thrush.


----------

